# Pure Data Music soft (Tcl/Tk)



## dani++ (May 27, 2002)

Has anyone used the 'Pure Data' music UNIX software yet? It seems to be a powerful (and complex) piece of software.

It seems to use the Tcl/Tk framework (and the latest Apple-developed one, not the one shipped with OSX) and I can't seem to figure it out. I'm spoiled by Fink =)


TIA,

dani++


----------

